# Anyone modded their Cherub?



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

Just curious about what if anything anyone has done to 'improve' their Cherub.

I haven't done anything myself but I do like the idea of wooden knobs for water and steam...


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Contact dfk41 he knows a guy that does wooden stuff for maciknes


----------

